# Question for you Sleep Number Bed folks



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, we bit the bullet and bought one and it will be delivered next week. When I asked them if my regular sheets would fit on this nifty, neato, new bed, all I got was here, buy these for $245 a set--not including pillowcases!!! So, was wondering, do your old sheets fit on your new bed? Oh, and we're getting the same size as the bed we already have.
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

We had the Comfortaire mattress quite a while ago. Regular sheets fit.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We don't have a sleep number bed but we have a Duxiana so the mattress is very thick. Land's End is one brand of sheets we buy because they have extra deep corners.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, regular sheets fit -- sorry you bought it, we just sold ours in a garage sale for $200. -- I hated it.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, regualr sheets fit. Do you have the hole in the middle like we do? Big old ravine down the center!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Regular sheets fit ours. We've had our sleep number bed for about 7 years and LOVE it!


----------



## achrap (Sep 28, 2009)

We have one. Not what its claimed to be. Wife likes hers soft and I'm stiff, makes me roll into her side and end up in a crater. Both controllers lost their ability to read the numbers after 3 years. Would not buy one again.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

beccachow said:


> Yes, regualr sheets fit. Do you have the hole in the middle like we do? Big old ravine down the center!


Ohh! Me, me, me me me! I do! 

Whichever one of us goes to bed first, falls into the ravine, and the other one rolls up against them. Kind of a human dog pile.

And as for the sheets, ours is a Queen size. All Queen sheets fit, but as we move around on the bed, the sheet pops off the head end of the bed all the time.

And here's another fun thing. The mattress is so light, that it 'migrates' away from the headboard. By morning, there is a gap at least 8" deep, sometimes a foot, and all the pillows fall in the hole. Imagine the fun of bending over and picking out the pillows from the gap, and pushing the mattress back into place several times a day when recovering from spinal surgery with my neck in a brace and orders not to do anything strenuous.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We've got a sleep number bed and love it. It's almost 10 yrs old now. Regular sheets fit it, but when I need to get a new set of sheets I look for the "deep pocket" ones so they fit better. JCPenney has those sheets, and on sale they're a good deal.

Our mattress slips to one side or the other sometimes, but it weighs so little that it's no big deal to push it a few inches back where it belongs. My only "complaint" is that after so many years the pillow top is indented where we sleep. You can't flip the mattress or even move head to foot because of the tubes and wires that control it.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

We haven't gotten ours delivered yet. It's coming next Thursday. I am hoping we don't end up with the ravine in the middle. That is one of the bad things I've heard about them. But DH has a very bad back and he's been wanting one so I finally gave in. 
Thanks for the info on the sheets. Most of mine--except the flannel ones--have the deep pockets. 
Will let you all know what we think once we try it out. 
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ours is king sized and they supplied us with a foam insert for the crack between the two mattresses. We've never had a ravine that I've noticed. What size did you get?

If you ever have to move, you'll love being able to collapse down the mattress, take apart the plastic base, and load it in a small space.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ours is like Mom of Four described. Can't hardly find the center even though DH likes is around 60 and mine is around 30. 

Had it for about three years now. We had a softsided waterbed before, and were able to use the same frame to save money. Woke up to a leak one day so after 27 years of waterbeds, we got an air bed.

I hope it hold up, I really like it. I love being able to shift it if something slips down behind the headboard - try doing that with a king size waterbed!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

We have had ours for 6 years and love it. I buy Cal King sheets and sew elastic onto the pockets and they stay better. When we bought the bed, we bought one set of sheets for it and they, just last week, wore a hole through on my husband's side. We have had the motor go out twice, but they replaced it with us just paying a $25 shipping fee. We are getting ready to buy the memory foam pad to go on it because I tried it out in the store and loved it. We also have the heated mattress pad for it that I got for Christmas, and that thing is the greatest thing next to toilet paper! (My husband sleeps with the window open!) We are happy with ours.


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

We have had ours for ages..just can't think how long and love it. We bought the metal bracket to attach the headboard to the frame - it doen't slide that way. It does sideways sometimes but that is easy to fix. Our sheet never fall off. Evem the top sheet and blankets stay in. I like making it because it is so light.


----------

